# Why am I being censored on this forum?



## North_Star (Feb 2, 2012)

Nobody cares about Topix? oh well. Its called free speech and direct action.

Censor me, and prove you care about neither.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 2, 2012)

get a grip


----------



## pogofish (Feb 2, 2012)

Why don't you go read the faq to see what the posting guidelines you agreed to are?

And why the fuck should we care for Topix?  The forums I've looked-in there are all ridden with corporate stooges trying to big-up the latest cuntish gestures of some "Big Man" or other.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 2, 2012)

someone please delete this whiny whinge


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 2, 2012)

Because youre a muppet.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Where can I go and laugh at this joker? Ie where is being "censored"?


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 2, 2012)

North_Star said:


> Censor me, and prove you care about neither.



ive just reconsidered this for a moment and reckon actually that youve showed them with that statement. Now youve pointed this out theyll not dare censor you again , theyd probably be too ashamed . Well done . A timely reminder to us all as well .

Remember back in the 30s first they came for the trade unionists and all that . Best to nip it in the bid as soon as it starts .


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 2, 2012)

No hazelnuts AGAIN


----------



## Deareg (Feb 2, 2012)

North_Star said:


> Nobody cares about Topix? oh well. Its called free speech and direct action.
> 
> Censor me, and prove you care about neither.


Why don't you just stop posting on topix?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 2, 2012)

fucks sake


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Where? What?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 2, 2012)

banned, with reason "extreme level of self-entitlement threatens to cause the board to implode in on itself"


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 2, 2012)

I care about free speech or direct action by the way, in that I hate them. HATE. Also, bunnies. Bunnies are fucking rubbish.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 2, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> banned, with reason "extreme level of self-entitlement threatens to cause the board to implode in on itself"



plainly you care about "neither" !!!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> banned, with reason "extreme level of self-entitlement threatens to cause the board to implode in on itself"



Then why haven't you banned that tedious oaf Gmart yet?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 2, 2012)

Baby steps.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Baby steps.



...pussyfooting?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 2, 2012)

wlecome to the internets !


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 2, 2012)

im just giggling to myself about the massive wave of outrage that twat is probably experiencing right now , if his first one was anything to go by .


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 2, 2012)

Delete the account and all his posts - that'll really learn him.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 2, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> im just giggling to myself about the massive wave of outrage that twat is probably experiencing right now , if his first one was anything to go by .


Now, now. Stop. It's wrong to mock the afflicted.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 2, 2012)

wrong but fun


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 2, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> im just giggling to myself about the massive wave of outrage that twat is probably experiencing right now , if his first one was anything to go by .



Her


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 2, 2012)

even better


----------



## agricola (Feb 2, 2012)

I got censered once.  The incense made my coat smell of calm.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Feb 3, 2012)

It's all Me, Me, Me these days...


----------



## dessiato (Feb 3, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I care about free speech or direct action by the way, in that I hate them. HATE. Also, bunnies. Bunnies are fucking rubbish.


Bunnies






or Bunnies


----------



## Voley (Feb 3, 2012)

Neither.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

Is this about the Tokyo Price Index?  Or the confectionery?  I don't eat the confectionery, because it uses calves' blood.


----------



## pogofish (Feb 3, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Is this about the Tokyo Price Index? Or the confectionery?


 
Topix is a US news site that also hosts local and subject related discussion.  Very parish-pump at times and apparently extremely popular in the redneck states.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

pogofish said:


> Topix is a US news site that also hosts local and subject related discussion. Very parish-pump at times and apparently extremely popular in the redneck states.


Sounds fun.  I may have a look.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 3, 2012)

It says I'm in Sudan...


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

It has me down as being in Edinburgh, Scotland.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 3, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> It has me down as being in Edinburgh, Scotland.


Are you? Must be bloody cold there.


----------



## pogofish (Feb 3, 2012)

It actually get my location right, which is unusual for these things and a pleasant change.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 3, 2012)

North_Star said:


> Nobody cares about Topix? oh well. Its called free speech and direct action.
> 
> Censor me, and prove you care about neither.


I've never been to keen on the chocolatey goodness.


----------



## pogofish (Feb 3, 2012)

dessiato said:


> Are you? Must be bloody cold there.


 
Its -6 in Aberdeen just now and Edinburgh/central was forecast to be colder.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

dessiato said:


> Are you? Must be bloody cold there.


Well, for an American site I suppose that's pretty close.  I'm in Stirling.  Yes, it is cold, but not as cold as yesterday.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 3, 2012)

pogofish said:


> Its -6 in Aberdeen just now and Edinburgh/central was forecast to be colder.


Forecast to get warmer here, but only 28C at the moment, considered to be a bit cold for the time of year.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2012)

North_Star said:


> Nobody cares about Topix? oh well. Its called free speech and direct action.
> 
> Censor me, and prove you care about neither.


 
Yeah, because the one action (removing your personal bitch-fest from the board) so very obviously constitutes the other. 

You didn't read the bit in the FAQs about not starting inter-board conflicts, did you?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 3, 2012)

Why am I being censored on this forum, when i could be censored elsewhere. /davey woodward.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 3, 2012)

pogofish said:


> It actually get my location right, which is unusual for these things and a pleasant an unpleasant change.


CFY


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 9, 2012)

it says Im in Glasgow..which im fucking not anywhere near...and its displaying the most popular  Glasgow related conversation topics of its users.

which just happen to be 

_Str8 guys - would you let a guy blow you ?_

_Any1 want BJ west end free_

_gay sex_

_cheap handjobs bjs and massages_

and a little further down

_pump ma wife_


I think I'll give both Topix, and indeed Glasgow ,a miss in future


----------



## Wilf (Feb 9, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> _pump ma wife_
> 
> 
> I think I'll give both Topix, and indeed Glasgow ,a miss in future


 
Ma wife (and indeed my Ma) will be sorry to hear that.  We got custard creams in and everything.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 9, 2012)

ye should have got some nice wee garibaldis ..that would have been "stotin"


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 9, 2012)

Excellent link to some 'science' performed by some Americans in the bit for where I am: http://www.dispatch.com/content/sto...drinking-myth-falls-flat-scientists-find.html

They also experimented with how long fondue took to digest with and without added wine drinking. 

However I also have such gems as 'fancy becoming an arsonit', 'police probe snake breeder's death', 'not angels but anglicans' and 'girls, do you like giving oral'


----------



## Wilf (Feb 9, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> ye should have got some nice wee garibaldis ..that would have been "stotin"


 I'll meet you half way with some rich tea and all the lube you can drink?


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 9, 2012)

Wilf said:


> I'll meet you half way with some rich tea and all the lube you can drink?


 
if you can persuade Jeannette Krankie to join the proceedings we might have a deal.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 9, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> if you can persuade Jeannette Krankie to join the proceedings we might have a deal.


 When she takes me gimp mask off I'll see what she thinks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> ye should have got some nice wee garibaldis ..that would have been "stotin"


Garibaldis _are_ stotin.  That's why you have to dunk them.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Feb 9, 2012)

*We've got you located in Barnsley, England*

*Not in Barnsley, England?*

erm no.. Pass the Garibaldis... Has tea.


----------

